# Best Cutter and Software for under $1000



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey I want to get a cutter, but don't want to spent the mega bucks on the Roland. I know I want a 24 and I would like to have and optic eye. I will primarily be doing t-shirts with vinyl. I may eventually get into doing some vinyl stickers, but mainly just t-shirts...I really don't care for the inkjet transfers that go on t's as I prefer the plastisol transfers. What brand would you go with and what is the best software compatible with Corel Draw X4.
Thanks
Chad


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

The GCC Puma III cutter for $999 with stand included is a nice cutter that has an optic eye. It works well with Corel Draw and AI as well as comes with GreatCut software, which imports various file formats from many graphic software programs.


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

Save your money and get a Roland GX-24. You will be glad you did...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Have to disagree with 23puts.. the Roland is a nice unit BUT not the best if you have to spend $1500-1800 USD for. I can speak from experience. I owned a GX24.It was as to set up, easy to use but provided software, CutStudio, is a bit on the weak side. Further the GX24 only has 250g down force which for my operation was a bit on the weak side So I sold it and bought a Puma III and it was a much better machine for me. It does have an optic eye. I just recently purchased a GCC Jaguar IV..big brother to the Puma III. All three of these units have optic eye but I have seldom used it in either one. There are other units that have optic eye if that is necessary for you...My point being check out ALL the units in your price range with optic eye. Maybe some members who have other machines will give info on their machines

If optic eye not necessary...there is a newer GCC unit out... The Expert 24..basically the same specs as the Roland but no optic eye...and it is selling for less than $400


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> If optic eye not necessary...there is a newer GCC unit out... The Expert 24..basically the same specs as the Roland but no optic eye...and it is selling for less than $400


I agree. We had a good experience with the GCC Expert 24 also.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Git-Bit said:


> Hey I want to get a cutter, but don't want to spent the mega bucks on the Roland. I know I want a 24 and I would like to have and optic eye. I will primarily be doing t-shirts with vinyl. I may eventually get into doing some vinyl stickers, but mainly just t-shirts...I really don't care for the inkjet transfers that go on t's as I prefer the plastisol transfers. What brand would you go with and what is the best software compatible with Corel Draw X4.
> Thanks
> Chad


Chad,
If your concerned about ease of use of the cutting software, download the 30 day free trial of Greatcut from GCC's site (rebranded version of CoCut)


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

23putts said:


> Save your money and get a Roland GX-24. You will be glad you did...


The Roland GX-24 is a great machine. I agree that if it is in your budget, it is one of the best machines out there in that price range.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Doesn't the GCC Expert have a stepper motor, hardly comparable to the Roland. Not saying it's a bad machine though. 

Personally I would recommend the Graphtec CE5000, it's the best cutting machine I've seen/used.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The graphtec ce5000 is a good machine BUT it is double the price of the GCC Expert.. GCC might fit some budgets better


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Chad-hope all is well.

Optic eye really not necessary for just cutting names for jerseys and logos in 1 or 2 color.

Optic eye is really more for print and cut designs. 

I had a Roland Stika at first that was 12". Simple software (CutStudio that I think Roland uses for just baout everything)-but we wore it out. 

I bought the USCutter off Ebay for about $350. Learning curve was a little longer-but saving the money was important to us.

If I were to buy the Roland GX24 I would serisoulsly consider buying the package from Stahls. They include the Twill Stitch pro software for pratically no cost. (Normally $750). I realize you may not be sewing-but you might be soon-or you could sell ht software separately.

Also-there is some really good used screen equipment close to you if you want the contact.

Randy


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> Have to disagree with 23puts.. the Roland is a nice unit BUT not the best if you have to spend $1500-1800 USD for. I can speak from experience. I owned a GX24.It was as to set up, easy to use but provided software, CutStudio, is a bit on the weak side. Further the GX24 only has 250g down force which for my operation was a bit on the weak side So I sold it and bought a Puma III and it was a much better machine for me. It does have an optic eye. I just recently purchased a GCC Jaguar IV..big brother to the Puma III. All three of these units have optic eye but I have seldom used it in either one. There are other units that have optic eye if that is necessary for you...My point being check out ALL the units in your price range with optic eye. Maybe some members who have other machines will give info on their machines
> 
> If optic eye not necessary...there is a newer GCC unit out... The Expert 24..basically the same specs as the Roland but no optic eye...and it is selling for less than $400


You are right, Cut Studio is a weak program....I use the Corel plugin...

I bought the Roland to do a little vinyl work and a lot of twill appliques. I'm mainly an embroidery/screen printing shop, vinyl on the side....


----------

